
2B phones cannot use Google and Apple contact-tracing tech - caution
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/04/2-billion-phones-cannot-use-google-and-apple-contract-tracing-tech/
======
haspoken
And then there are those who do not have a phone....

